# what to do with these big speakers



## dmhick (May 24, 2013)

Hello...this is my first post, not sure if this is best forum category, but here it goes- I am tired of looking at these 31" Kenwoods with their laminate wood. They are old but awesome and do not want to get rid of them, just hide when not playing. We have Kenwood system from late 80's-KA-127 amplifier, KT-57 tuner, KX-67W(cassette!), and DP-M3360 cd mag. If I put them in cabinet with sliding doors to open when playing, will this affect the sound? Any advice would be appreciated. I know this is an old system, but it really sounds great.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

What about a plant or art in front of the speakers? Maybe recover or paint speakers? I would think your speakers will make the cabinet vibrate if it has sliding doors and if the speaker is to far back in a cabinet there maybe some echo and reflection issues. Hopefully someone will chime in with better advice just remember you like the sound you have and that's what counts not the age of your gear.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> If I put them in cabinet with sliding doors to open when playing, will this affect the sound?


It might, but until you try it, won't know whether it will and, if so, how much.

What about draping some interesting fabric swatches over them when not in use? The swatches would be easy to remove prior to using the speakers, and then to replace once the speakers are no longer being used.


----------



## dmhick (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas! the vibration is a concern, and I don't know why I didn't think about painting or draping fabric, just trying to work them into wall unit that I want to cover entire wall.


----------

